# First Time For Fish - Steelhead



## mikesr (Oct 8, 2009)

Today was my first attempt at smoking fish.  I had some Steelhead fillets in the freezer so I thawed them yesterday and smoked them today using Dutch's sauce.  My wife is watching her salt intake so I made it kind of bland.  Since it is freshwater (Lake Erie) fish I decided to take it up to approx. 160-165 degrees.  

BTW, this sauce is similar to the Ginger/Teriyaki sauce that I posted in the sauce/marinade section.


----------



## slim (Oct 8, 2009)

Man that looks amazing....fish is next on my list


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice Fish...

One of the downfalls of living in Kansas is we don't have any good BIG fish like that...

Just Catfish, Carp, Large Mouth Bass, Crappie, Bluegill, Walleye.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I think we are the only state that doesn't have Trout...


----------



## mikesr (Oct 8, 2009)

Smoke some walleye. i have fishing buddies that keep the larger walleyes for the smoker.  They keep some smallmouth bass also.  Lake St. Clair and the Detroit River are infested with an overabundance of smallies.  My friend Alex makes a smoked smallmouth pate' that is excellent.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 8, 2009)

There is only a couple places that have the walleye, Lake Perry and Tuttle Creek that I know of...


----------



## mikesr (Oct 8, 2009)

http://www.aa-fishing.com/ks/kansas-...e-fishing.html

I belong to the Lake St. Clair Walleye Association so I figured there must be something in Kansas also.
http://kansaswalleye.org/


----------



## capt dan (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello Mike, tell the boys at LSCWA that  Capt dan of the Battle creek steelheaders says' HOWDY" !

Good to have ya here.


----------



## mikesr (Oct 10, 2009)

It's MiketheElder to you, Spanky!


----------

